# First Pen



## GaSawmiller (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi, my name is Ryan and even though I only turned one pen, I'm an addict. don't be like me kids. :rotflmao3:

This is my first pen. Its maple burl with a CA finish. (thanks AXEMAN58 for the inspiration). I gave it a try and Im addicted. Cant wait to order more stuff. I will now be broke till the day I die.

[attachment=22519]


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 6, 2013)

GaSawmiller said:


> Hi, my name is Ryan and even though I only turned one pen, I'm an addict. don't be like me kids. :rotflmao3:
> 
> This is my first pen. Its maple burl with a CA finish. (thanks AXEMAN58 for the inspiration). I gave it a try and Im addicted. Cant wait to order more stuff. I will now be broke till the day I die.



Better than the first pen I ever did. Welcome to the asylum !


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow - Thats 100 times better than my first pen. And I didn't try to tackle a CA finish until somewhere around my 100th. Amazing job.  ~ Scott


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 6, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow - Thats 100 times better than my first pen. And I didn't try to tackle a CA finish until somewhere around my 100th. Amazing job.  ~ Scott



I watched dozens of videos and posted here on Woodbarter for help and suggestions before starting. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Jdaschel (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome to the addiction. just wait til you start trying to make a pen out of everything. 
I am sure you will never run out of awesome blanks and kits with the internet right there....


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 6, 2013)

gorgeos pen. excellent job.


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 6, 2013)

Very nice... You started off with better kits than I did


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 6, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Very nice... You started off with better kits than I did



Its a JR gents kit for 5.99.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 6, 2013)

Very nice! Your first pen looks better than any I've ever made... 

And I've made a bunch of them!:fit:


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm going to take your advice. I will not turn pens. No I won't. No I won't. And nothing anyone says can make me. I won't do it. 

I might buy some pen blanks. I probably will buy some. But I will not turn pens. I am in control. I'm getting better and better everyday.

I will not get another addiction. Deep breath. AHHH, I feel better already. Great job on your first pen btw.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ryan, dude, that is a homerun if I ever saw one. Maybe when things quiet down for you, you could give me some pointers. :hatsoff:


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 7, 2013)

AXEMAN58 said:


> Ryan, dude, that is a homerun if I ever saw one. Maybe when things quiet down for you, you could give me some pointers. :hatsoff:



thanks man, if you wanna talk pens ask away.


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks well done for your first!
Make sure you keep this one to look back on as you progress in this addiction.

Les


----------



## Jdaschel (Apr 7, 2013)

GaSawmiller said:


> Bean_counter said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice... You started off with better kits than I did
> ...



On those kits watch out. Almost every single one I have had, the female theads inside the cap broke. Berea has these kits, except they are called the baron. and they dont break. but they are more money


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2013)

Very well done Ryan. I agree with the others it looks like #50 or better not #1. Great job.


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 7, 2013)

Jdaschel said:


> GaSawmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Bean_counter said:
> ...



Thanks for the heads up. When Im more comfortable Ill spend a bit more on pen kits. I checked out that website the other day and plan on getting some when I finish with what I have.


----------



## spotmarley (Apr 7, 2013)

That pen rocks!! My first pen a couple of weeks ago, i forgot to the clip on and i did'nt sand as close to the bushing as i should have. It is atlas kit... 

There is a bit of a learning curve, But what fun. 

Jim


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 7, 2013)

spotmarley said:


> That pen rocks!! My first pen a couple of weeks ago, i forgot to the clip on and i did'nt sand as close to the bushing as i should have. It is atlas kit...
> 
> There is a bit of a learning curve, But what fun.
> 
> Jim



Looks grate! What wood did you use?


----------



## robert421960 (Apr 7, 2013)

your first pen is awesome
all that question asking and video watching paid off


----------



## spotmarley (Apr 7, 2013)

GaSawmiller said:


> spotmarley said:
> 
> 
> > That pen rocks!! My first pen a couple of weeks ago, i forgot to the clip on and i did'nt sand as close to the bushing as i should have. It is atlas kit...
> ...



Thx Sir, I think it was walnut, it was out of a grab bag 

Jim


----------



## Vern Tator (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice pen, but from the looks of things, you can kiss any spare money good by.


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 7, 2013)

Vern Tator said:


> Nice pen, but from the looks of things, you can kiss any spare money good by.



I have been kissing lots of money goodbye however I am very excited as a collector Who I know through my father just commissioned me to make him a fountain pen out of the same burl. That will at least pay for all the kits I just ordered. Maybe this way my wife wont kill me in my sleep tonight. :rotflmao3:


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 8, 2013)

Jdaschel said:


> GaSawmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Bean_counter said:
> ...



I am about to order some of these and was wandering, are they turned on the same bearings as the JR gent? If they are the same but just a different name then I was going to go ahead and turn the wood on the extra JR gents stuff I have and put the pen together when the kit gets here.


----------

